# Kelly KDH14500 controller



## fugdabug (Jul 14, 2008)

Howdy all,
I had read an article that was berating the Kelly KDH14500 (72-144V) controller due to it not being made initially with an isolated ground. I wanted to say that I overcame the possibility of making my controller into a doorstop by mounting it on an aluminum plate (for rigid surface mount) and then mounting that inside a PVC 'ammo-style' sports utility box I got from Wally-world.
They now (after rendering my model obsolete a week after I purchased it...) make a second gen model with isolated ground known as a 14500(B). 
However the 14500 works just fine for me with the configuration I described and I have noticed no cut out due to overheating or shorting.
Granted this first unit is running only six Optima D31A's on a D&D Systems ES-31b. 
So in my estimation, if you have a Kelly KDH 14500... just take the extra step to be safe of insulating the body of the controller from any metal surface and you will be fine.


----------



## skullbearer (Jul 9, 2008)

I'd be careful with those Kelly controllers though. I've seen a few different pictures of the boards and they look like a lazy, junkie design.

Also, what kind of company wants to be a legit controller company and apoxies all the components? Even not being able to repair it aside, won't that further increase potential heat issues??


----------

